# build a 4x4x4 loft



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i want to built a 4x4x4 loft for my young birds.

since it so small i wanted to build only box perch ... 

any idea? any website?

p.s. i want to race ..next year ..i just want to get use to training the birds(how to train over the stuff i have) 
Blong


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My opinion is that is too small. When I was a kid I built a young bird loft that was 4x4x6 foot tall. I had 23 on my race team. It was a bit crowded. You will outgrow it very quickly.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

this one is 4x4 and we out grew it in about a month. I like it a lot, the air is right and it worked good for about 8-10 birds. I wish I had built it 10x bigger!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> My opinion is that is too small. When I was a kid I built a young bird loft that was 4x4x6 foot tall. I had 23 on my race team. It was a bit crowded. You will outgrow it very quickly.


you think so..?
the max bird i want is 20 birds, 
i have a huge hawk problem .. every time i train my birds i lose over 85% ..just training ...it might be my area too. it's not a good place for ybs to practice taking off.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this is what i get to work with
my loft is under a hill


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

looking down from the hill









looking up from the hill 









my birds have to fly over the hill then try to from over the tress to get to the sky.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Wassup,
You live in a very rual area huh?.But then the Carolinas do look very woody any where you go. Good luck. Yeah I just built a four section individual.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

blongboy said:


> you think so..?
> the max bird i want is 20 birds,
> i have a huge hawk problem .. every time i train my birds i lose over 85% ..just training ...it might be my area too. it's not a good place for ybs to practice taking off.


Well if you want at the most 20 birds and you loose 85% a 4x4 loft only fits 8 birds...you should atleast go with an 8x4. I hope all my trees and hawks don't take my birds my area is like yours minus the hill.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

I say build it 8x12 or so. Cant ever have to much space. Just split it in the middle to have a old and young bird, or cocks and hens. just use one side to breed from.Ad fly pens to that and youll have a great loft. You can evern split it into 3 section, and youll still have plenty of room. This is what I would do if I was to build again.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If you actually want one that is 4x4x4 then look at the "introductory loft challenge" for a design we worked up some weeks ago. It is going to be outgrown very quickly but it is a start, and can be used as a breeder or yb loft when you upgrade.


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

ooooooh nice. Qaib Thai all over.


----------

